# Macosx.com picture association thread



## Giaguara (Aug 25, 2003)

Most of you know the word association thread on the board. How about trying a different version of it? Picture association thread. Starting with one picture, you answer with a picture that comes to your mind first. (just keeping this viewable also for younger people, so not 'too wild' stuff, please). Lets' try?


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Nice idea, but I don't think this thread is very practical.

This is what I think:


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 25, 2003)

i guess it could work....maybe


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

You guys could at least make them a little bigger.  Why hide the beauty?


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## Ricky (Aug 25, 2003)

I could post something after that, but I won't.


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

I will!


----------



## Androo (Aug 25, 2003)

sry guys.... but i have to......
i'm so sorry but....






!!!


----------



## senne (Aug 26, 2003)

He's running Safari.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 26, 2003)

That is a jeep...


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 26, 2003)

Beep!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 26, 2003)

If the geocities doesn't allow remote image links, HERE the same pic.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## Easter (Aug 26, 2003)

I'ts an hamburger




 ::ha::


----------



## Arden (Aug 26, 2003)

Senne:  Piccy no worky!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 26, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Aug 26, 2003)

Senne: Piccy now worky!


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 26, 2003)

its mars lol


----------



## Arden (Aug 27, 2003)

And one of its residents:


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Aug 27, 2003)

Until I can find a bigger pic:


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

Ack!  Huge pic alert!

This thread sure is taking off!  It seems more popular than the word-assoc. thread.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

ROFLOL!!!






Found this on this site.  Hilarious!


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 28, 2003)

Thats just wrong


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 28, 2003)

Still just wrong


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 28, 2003)

This is really wrong.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 28, 2003)

*Cough*Scam*Cough*


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## Easter (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Aug 29, 2003)

OR:


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 30, 2003)

Wowzers!!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Aug 30, 2003)

http://www.fordvehicles.com/funstuf..._16.jpg&ImageWidth=640&ImageLength=480&bhcp=1


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 30, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Aug 31, 2003)

Is that yours?






This is the same kind of car I drive.


----------



## Easter (Aug 31, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Aug 31, 2003)

> Is that yours?



actually this is, only black


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 31, 2003)

Umh a  car needs some decoration...


----------



## JohnnyV (Aug 31, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Aug 31, 2003)




----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Aug 31, 2003)

http://toplist.funnyjunk.com/pictures/0419.gif


----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

Not a picture, but still funny.

http://www.flamingmailbox.com/maccomedy/interactive/windows_rg.swf


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 1, 2003)




----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Sep 1, 2003)

http://flamingmailbox.com/photos/technology/mshidden.jpg


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 1, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

Don't know how you got Xena out of MH's image...


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 1, 2003)

arden:  really just the laughter in it not so much her.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 1, 2003)




----------



## RPS (Sep 1, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 1, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 1, 2003)

I made this a little while back:


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 1, 2003)

Cuuute arden


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 1, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 2, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 2, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 2, 2003)

Halle Barry?  Figures...


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 2, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 2, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 5, 2003)

(here)


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## a-bort (Sep 5, 2003)

simpsons on newton


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 6, 2003)

Mmmmh. donuts...


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 6, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 6, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

G'awh...


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 7, 2003)

(here)


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

Wow, this thread sure has taken off!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 7, 2003)

( here )


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

Anyone partake in the Cloudmakers game associated with this movie?


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 8, 2003)

Looks like an awesome game!

Here's another awesome series:


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 8, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 8, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 8, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 8, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 8, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 8, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 8, 2003)

Ack!  Too much femininity!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 8, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 8, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 8, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 8, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 9, 2003)

On a side note, it's Google's 5th anniversary.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## a-bort (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

Charles Manson makes you think of Jesus???  You've got to be kidding.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 12, 2003)

He looks like those. a mid eastern face, and a suffering face. arden, post a pic ..


----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)

Any pic?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 16, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 19, 2003)

Close to a picture

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/weeee.php


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 19, 2003)

(i have no idea of what that was, lol)


----------



## Arden (Sep 19, 2003)

Yeah, really, some people shouldn't be allowed near Flash.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 23, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

Stop it!  You're making me hungrier!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 25, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

Fine, I'll take it... we need more people in this thread!






Idn't he kyoot???


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 26, 2003)




----------



## Easter (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## Easter (Sep 28, 2003)

sorry but I need to do this


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

Hehe, I love that joke, Easter.  (It breaks the association, but it's worth it.)


----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 29, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 29, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 29, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Sep 30, 2003)

I found Nemo!! (NOT my work  )


----------



## Arden (Oct 1, 2003)

LOL!!  That's horrible!  ::ha:: ::ha:: ::ha::


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 1, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Oct 1, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Oct 1, 2003)

Like a cool Michael Jackson...


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 1, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Oct 2, 2003)

I know, it's a repeat, but that deserves it...


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 5, 2003)

Haha


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 5, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 5, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Oct 21, 2003)

Due friday.


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 21, 2003)

due ???? microsoft cant decide, hahahahahha


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Oct 22, 2003)

I just remembered this thread today, I was going to bump it but you beat me to it, LOL.


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 22, 2003)

(nothing dirty now kids  )


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 1, 2003)

the [image hosted by geocities]-picture.


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Nov 2, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 2, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Nov 2, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Nov 2, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 3, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Nov 4, 2003)

LOL... I'm not touching that.  (Figuratively speaking, of course...)


----------



## nb3004 (Nov 4, 2003)

i will!


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 4, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Nov 17, 2003)




----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 17, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 17, 2003)




----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 18, 2003)

Weebles Wobble But They Don't Fall Down...


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Giaguara (Apr 13, 2004)

(I started to miss this thread...)


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## Easter (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## ora (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## macmasta (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## Giaguara (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

Anything you can do...


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 26, 2004)

I can do better


----------



## Trillian (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Giaguara (Apr 27, 2004)

(that's a paint granade)


----------



## Arden (Apr 28, 2004)

LOL... I accidentally misspelled "paintball" and this is what I came up with on Google:


----------



## Easter (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## Giaguara (Apr 28, 2004)

(I've never understood why so many 20+ y old "kids" go crazy with dragon balls)

(I can't see the picture, it should be


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm not a fan of Dragon balls


----------



## Arden (Apr 28, 2004)

This will probably get edited, but it's all good:

{Pic deleted}


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## nixgeek (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## cigar (May 2, 2004)




----------



## JohnnyV (May 2, 2004)




----------



## TommyWillB (May 2, 2004)




----------



## JohnnyV (May 2, 2004)




----------



## fuzz (May 3, 2004)

JohnnyV said:
			
		

>


----------



## Easter (May 3, 2004)




----------



## Giaguara (May 3, 2004)




----------



## senne (May 3, 2004)




----------



## Giaguara (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Giaguara (May 15, 2004)

actually, i was googling for a longhorn mockup, but found that ... anyway it's a longhorn mockup but still ..


----------



## JohnnyV (May 16, 2004)




----------



## Arden (Jan 17, 2005)

Let's revive this, shall we?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## andychrist (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## andychrist (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## andychrist (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry this keeps getting deleted.


----------



## Arden (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Jan 20, 2005)

argh, how come i find none of those "image hosted by geocities" pictures when i need one?


----------



## andychrist (Jan 21, 2005)

Okay, in a similar vein...


----------



## chevy (Jan 21, 2005)

A nicer view.... Leonardo da Vinci.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## andychrist (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## andychrist (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## scruffy (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## andychrist (Jan 26, 2005)

"These people wouldn't smile so big if they knew they were costing EXXON money!" - Car-Pooling


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## quiksan (Jan 26, 2005)

i tried to find a pool in a car, but the otherway around is even funnier


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 26, 2005)

w00t!


----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2005)

So what does that have to do with a car in a pool?  Remember, this is association...


----------



## andychrist (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## andychrist (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2005)

And with that, your avatar takes on completely new meaning. ::alien::


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## scruffy (Jan 27, 2005)

.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## andychrist (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Feb 4, 2005)

Click on the image below


----------



## scruffy (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## delsoljb32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ivan


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## andychrist (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## Alex (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Alex (Feb 9, 2005)

*I'm willing to bet I know what the next image will be*


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Alex (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Alex (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## andychrist (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Feb 9, 2005)

AFLAC!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## Tetano (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## andychrist (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## Tetano (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## scruffy (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## andychrist (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## nb3004 (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Tetano (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## andychrist (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## Satcomer (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Satcomer (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 5, 2005)

by Marc Riboud 1967


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## fuzz (Mar 6, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 5, 2005)

mine


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## scruffy (Jun 14, 2005)

How the furken furken do you get it to display the image directly?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 15, 2005)

[ I M G ] http://photos5.flickr.com/7971517_bb63e7e4df.jpg [ / I M G ]


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## scruffy (Jun 20, 2005)

Zammy - thanks for reposting the pic inline for me.  Funny, I could have sworn that's exactly what I did, but it put in a link instead.

Must have been having a braindead day.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 21, 2005)

scruffy said:
			
		

> Zammy - thanks for reposting the pic inline for me.  Funny, I could have sworn that's exactly what I did, but it put in a link instead.
> 
> Must have been having a braindead day.


I think you should make sure the url ends with a .jpg or .gif extension. Your original link wasn't referring to a picture file.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 21, 2005)

Giaguara said:
			
		

>


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 21, 2005)

Hmmm... another one with no picture?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## fjdouse (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## scruffy (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 25, 2005)

If you don't know the story, you need to read it.


----------



## fjdouse (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## fjdouse (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## fjdouse (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## fjdouse (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)

Dear, dear, DEAR! We seem to have a bunch of non-smoking, teetotal vegetarians at MacOSX.com!


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 6, 2005)

yep! and proud of it!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Jul 6, 2005)

Couldn't resist going old-school here...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## scruffy (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## fjdouse (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## fjdouse (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## fjdouse (Jul 8, 2005)

Amazing animals...


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## fjdouse (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## fjdouse (Jul 8, 2005)

(where's the pic? or did my last one leave you gobsmacked  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 8, 2005)

A spot of the ol' ooops! factor, methinks, so I'll kick it off again.


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 8, 2005)

This is a kind of riddle    Post a pic of what I'm thinking of!


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 8, 2005)

Would it be this???


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 8, 2005)

Nope! This:






Canary Wharf   in London

Maybe we could start a new thread for this kind of thing, rather than ruffling the feathers of those who post here and like it the way it is.

(Edit)
I have now started a new thread for such silly games here:

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1131666#post1131666

Don't want to upset the purists, do we?


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 8, 2005)

DuH me 






ANd yes, that sounds like a good idea


----------



## fjdouse (Jul 10, 2005)

I'll kickstart the game again...


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## fjdouse (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## fjdouse (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## fjdouse (Jul 13, 2005)

Cool!!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Jul 13, 2005)

DON'T PANIC!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## fjdouse (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Jul 13, 2005)

::ha::  ::ha::  ::ha::


----------



## scruffy (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 14, 2005)

Errr... soz ZammySam, but I just found something to associate with an earlier pic:







 ::ha:: *but you'll have to wait until Saturday when they've fixed the fuel gauge!*  ::ha::


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## kainjow (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## kainjow (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## kainjow (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Satcomer (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Jul 25, 2005)

Eewwww!


----------



## kainjow (Jul 25, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Jul 26, 2005)

Darned Google Images   

Here's what I tried to post before, although not the same picture...


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Gig' (Jul 29, 2005)

The ipod phone   

http://wiredblogs.tripod.com/cultofmac/index.blog?entry_id=1170858


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Gig' (Aug 2, 2005)

http://news.motorbiker.org/blogs.nsf/dx/Tree-Bike.jpg/$file/Tree-Bike.jpg


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 2, 2005)

Gig' said:
			
		

> http://news.motorbiker.org/blogs.nsf/dx/Tree-Bike.jpg/$file/Tree-Bike.jpg



If you go into Advanced mode and click on the icon with the little picture of mountains, it will show the graphic....observe...


----------



## Gig' (Aug 2, 2005)

thanks NixG guess I posted too fast


----------



## Gig' (Aug 3, 2005)

http://ipodmybaby.com/






(pity I have grown up kids   )


----------



## kainjow (Aug 3, 2005)

Gig' said:
			
		

> http://ipodmybaby.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's next? iPodMyFetus?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## kainjow (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Satcomer (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Veljo (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## Gig' (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.formaggio.it/Rabier30.jpg

N.B. formaggio means cheese in italian


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 22, 2005)

Gig' your 'cheese' picture actually had a COW in it (and text in French???) so Anna Falchi just happened to come to my mind form the cow...


----------



## Gig' (Aug 22, 2005)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Gig' your 'cheese' picture actually had a COW in it (and text in French???) so Anna Falchi just happened to come to my mind form the cow...



Hint : check the hearings ....

in French "la vache qui rit" means the laughing cow but @ the same time it's a cheese brand as famous in france and french speaking switzerland as the "bel paese" in Italy that is for small portions of soft cheese you spread.

P.S. for cheese lovers : http://www.cheese.com/default.asp

N.B. anna falchi is a    cow


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 25, 2005)

Oops... I was too slow... This is posted out of order...

And their male counterparts:


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## Giaguara (Aug 28, 2005)




----------



## Gig' (Sep 2, 2005)

from the 90's a collector, thus expensive

http://www.redlightrunner.com/vinsixcolaps.html


----------



## TommyWillB (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Gig' (Sep 8, 2005)

the nano phone


----------



## Gig' (Sep 9, 2005)

found thanks to melablog.it


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 10, 2005)

Well this product is even sold.


----------



## TommyWillB (Sep 10, 2005)

*KORG Legacy **Synthesizer **Collection

*


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 10, 2005)

MMmmmmmm....I love vintage synths!!!!

And in memory of the one who famed them all...


----------



## scruffy (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Sep 10, 2005)

scruffy said:
			
		

>




Ohhh that's just wrong.. 

Regardless....


----------



## TommyWillB (Sep 12, 2005)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> And in memory of the one who famed them all...


R.I.P. and harmony!


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 12, 2005)

Scruffy!!!  You messed it up!!! 

Oh well....continuing from Grimsy there....mostly his scythe....






And TommyWillB, I share in the mourning.  A great loss.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## Gig' (Sep 15, 2005)

looks familiar ...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## scruffy (Sep 18, 2005)

These things are truly terrifying.  I never dared press any of the buttons.  Google "japanese techno toilet"


----------



## Gig' (Sep 20, 2005)

the tank should be in front though


----------



## Gig' (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.applegadget.com/imgUL/859phone_skate.jpg


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## GNoME (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Veljo (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## nixgeek (Oct 12, 2005)

Think of the "boot" association.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 12, 2005)

*Booooooo!*


----------



## GNoME (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## Veljo (Oct 20, 2005)

Christ, stop with the leather wearing guys already.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## Veljo (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## andychrist (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah, yeah, so I shouldn't be advertising my book on this site, but I just couldn't resist!


----------



## Gig' (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.worth1000.com/emailthis.asp?entry=80624 

Cheers


----------



## Gig' (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www.inapoli.it/ 

I'm hungry


----------



## Macraze (Oct 29, 2005)

Triangle...Pyramids....


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## andychrist (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## Qion (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Giaguara (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Qion (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Giaguara (Apr 18, 2006)

(well rather first THAT image and then the clown with that face but still)


----------



## Qion (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## eric2006 (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.dellrumors.com/main/view_photo/1


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## Qion (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## Giaguara (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## Qion (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## eric2006 (Apr 22, 2006)

eye-crying.jpg is missing.. did you mean the second of these files?

And my image.. your eyes would tear up too if you had a big light on top of your monitor.


----------



## Qion (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## delsoljb32 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## delsoljb32 (Apr 23, 2006)

Stalin


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 23, 2006)

No, it's Lenin.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Giaguara (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Qion (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## Qion (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Qion (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Qion (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Satcomer (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## nixgeek (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## hawki18 (Jun 5, 2006)

Someone please kill this thread


----------



## bbloke (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 5, 2006)

The Devil's Arse


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Qion (Jun 7, 2006)

(Btw, where are you pulling your CG images from Mobius Rex?)


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## scruffy (Jun 7, 2006)

Graffiti by Banksy (a British artist) on the Israeli "security wall"
(You can see lots more in this google image search: http://images.google.com/images?q=israel wall graffiti&sa=N&tab=wi )


----------



## ora (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## Qion (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Qion (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Satcomer (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Mobius Rex (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Giaguara (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Qion (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## eric2006 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2006)

Something about the above picture is giving me a craving for chocolate....


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 12, 2006)

mmmmh chocolate... 




too bad didn't fond a picture of O'Conaill's chocolate though...


----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 12, 2006)

Chocolate massage, anyone?


----------



## Qion (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 12, 2006)

Get it?......a naked stick figure.... ::ha::

pa-dum-pum-_PSSSHHHH!!_


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 12, 2006)

Lots of sticks. (Mirror Woods, CA)


----------



## AhhChoo (Aug 12, 2006)

> Lots of sticks. (Mirror Woods, CA)


Sure ya don't mean *Muir* Woods, CA?


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## eric2006 (Aug 12, 2006)

Right, Muir Woods. It's been a while..


----------



## scruffy (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## eric2006 (Aug 12, 2006)

No, it's not an Apple Store. It's the Walker Art Center.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## fuzz (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Giaguara (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Giaguara (Mar 2, 2008)

I missed the picture version so let's see if we can revive this one too


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 5, 2008)

Giaguara, seeing your photo just made me hungry!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 6, 2008)

Heh  good


----------



## andychrist (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, THAT is the association!


----------



## Qion (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## bbloke (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## eric2006 (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 6, 2008)

Your ram, 15mins later.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Qion (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## eric2006 (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Satcomer (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Qion (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Satcomer (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Giaguara (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Satcomer (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## andychrist (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Qion (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Satcomer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 6, 2008)

The Irish Taoiseach (Prime Minster), Bertie Ahern, resigned this week because allegedly, this undeclared freebie house was donated to him by a businessman.

It seems _"Hiya Lads Bertie"_ failing to declare it and covered up the scam.






P.S. Taken this morning at 6.30 am on my mobile phone (I just happened to be passing).


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Apr 9, 2008)

Keeping with LURK's Beer Beer Theme from the Word Assc. page.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Giaguara (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Giaguara (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2008)

(As in, "That's one hell of a drag!" )


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 1, 2008)

Remember when Cybil Sheppard was hot?






Looks more like Shemp now.


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Aug 10, 2008)

CaptainQuark said:


>




^^^^^^Spaceman Spliffs girlfriend??


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 10, 2008)

...


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Aug 10, 2008)

VirtualTracy said:


>



...


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 10, 2008)

hint: no "cab over pete" - and the "jimmy hauling hogs" is off camera


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 10, 2008)

Needed the clues ... "The Convoy Song"?


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 10, 2008)

http://abcnews.go.com/2020/story?id=4480892&page=1


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## bbloke (Aug 12, 2008)

(Thank _goodness_ you opted for the ear injury, nixgeek! )


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 12, 2008)

Ha!  I didn't even realized that.  Darn. 

Anyways...


----------



## reed (Aug 12, 2008)

yum


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Aug 12, 2008)

bandwidth (needed)


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 12, 2008)

I knew I shouldn't have gone with Photobucket (bastards ).  It was actually a picture of Sandy Cheeks from Spongebob Squarepants.

OK then....


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 12, 2008)

oz-rock-n-roll-road-movie


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## reed (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## reed (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 14, 2008)

_The colors are off in the image, but Brobee's supposed to be green (hence him being "the little green one").  From the show, "Yo Gabba Gabba"._


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 14, 2008)

Patrick and I have a lot in common, except I don't live in Bikini Bottom.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Giaguara (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## reed (Aug 29, 2008)

?


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Giaguara (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## reed (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2008)

(BTW reed, why are you adding them as attachments?  In the Quick Reply, there's a button to embed a picture directly to the post.  If you attach it, it always comes out looking too small and needs to be clicked.)


----------



## reed (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks nixgeek,

 Where is THE button on quick reply? I put the image on my desktop then add. Wrong. Right? Please advise for a cyber dunce. 

Great shot of GWB by the way.


----------



## Rhisiart (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2008)

Check the attached image, reed.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## reed (Aug 30, 2008)

I understand a bit, but I can't slide image to "ULR" window. Darn!

Free beer? Where Rhisiart?


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 30, 2008)

If you are trying to upload a picture from your desktop, click on go advanced to access additional options - then look for the attach files option and click on manage attachments.

The URL window is for a pictures actual location on a web site, and automatically places the url tags for you. 

You can do the same thing manually:   {url}site address{/url}

( use [ ] instead of { } )


----------



## reed (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks g/re/p

I don't find advanced on this French computer (where should it be? not in finder)..I was looking for avancé all over. Niet.  It concerns a snap I took was from the archives on the external drive. I use to know how to do this with Outlook and my old G350 Blue, but with mail and this wonderful computer iMac, I'm a bit confused. Please be patient. I'm working on it. Thanks guys. Reed

Here is an example: /Users/henry/Desktop/LittleHorse.jpg


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2008)

Reed,

On that window, you don't drag the picture.  You put the URL that directly links to the picture on the web.


----------



## reed (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks nixgeek,

  As I said, this is an archive pic. What web site I got it from goes way, way back. I'm sorry to bore you guys. I really don't understand. As I said to the g/re/p  I'm going to work on it. I know...it's easy as pie.............once you got "it" down correctly. Rounds for everybody. I'm paying.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2008)

reed said:


> thanks nixgeek,
> 
> As I said, this is an archive pic. What web site I got it from goes way, way back. I'm sorry to bore you guys. I really don't understand. As I said to the g/re/p  I'm going to work on it. I know...it's easy as pie.............once you got "it" down correctly. Rounds for everybody. I'm paying.



I've set up a Flickr account for such things when I don't want to hotlink to a site (sometimes you end up with an undesirable picture as retaliation for hotlinking to blogs since doing so can use up their bandwidth).


----------



## reed (Aug 30, 2008)

It wasn't from a blog. Just a nice snap from a web site concerning American Indians. I don't get it.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 30, 2008)

reed said:


> It wasn't from a blog. Just a nice snap from a web site concerning American Indians. I don't get it.



now i am confused......

It looks like you did figure out how to upload a picture to this thread.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 30, 2008)

click me ! (lol)


* use quote to see how i did this


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2008)

g/re/p said:


> click me ! (lol)
> 
> 
> * use quote to see how i did this



There's a difference between an attachment and linking to the URL of a picture.

Reed, a site like photobucket or Flickr will house pictures that you might want to link to in such situations as this.  That little box I highlighted in the picture I attached allows you to input the direct URL to the picture, but it does require that the picture be hosted somewhere on the web.  You can't input a local directory there.  The attachment option lets you do that, but unfortunately comes out really small and you have to click on it to view the full size.

Hope this clears up things.


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 30, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> There's a difference between an attachment and linking to the URL of a picture.
> 
> Reed, a site like photobucket or Flickr will house pictures that you might want to link to in such situations as this.  That little box I highlighted in the picture I attached allows you to input the direct URL to the picture, but it does require that the picture be hosted somewhere on the web.  You can't input a local directory there.  The attachment option lets you do that, but unfortunately comes out really small and you have to click on it to view the full size.
> 
> Hope this clears up things.



It was meant as an example on how to make a clickable URL link with a custom title.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 30, 2008)

I've forgotten what picture I was associating so here's goes ...


----------



## reed (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks g/re/p & gang....
  It has to sink into this hard stone of mine.  I'll get the hang of this. To be continued...................... 

Time to go to VirtualTracy's Church for a couple of beers. Who needs to be Baptised? Bless you all.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 31, 2008)

Moof! 

Heh, I just noticed Clarus on the bottle's neck.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 6, 2008)

[


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Sep 7, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


>





Whiskey Tango Foxtrot...???


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 7, 2008)

...


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Sep 7, 2008)

For the lolz...


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 7, 2008)

Game Off  

OMG! I just now noticed the cat in Rhisiarts pic........


```
[i]"oh hai, i can haz cheezburger?[/i]"
```
Game On


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 7, 2008)

g/re/p said:


> Game Off
> 
> OMG! I just now noticed the cat in Rhisiarts pic........
> 
> ...


For the record, those are not my legs!


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Sep 8, 2008)

???


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 8, 2008)

EDIT 

watch this space ....


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 8, 2008)

Heart Baked Beans

.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Greg_Reez (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 11, 2008)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## reed (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.worldslongestfingernails.com/


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 11, 2008)

reed said:


> http://www.worldslongestfingernails.com/


^^^^


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 11, 2008)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 11, 2008)

oops double post sozzy


----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 11, 2008)

wtph?


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Greg_Reez (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## reed (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 12, 2008)

click me!


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Sep 13, 2008)

Tee hee!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## reed (Sep 15, 2008)

nixgeek & Giaguara............................

 How do you do THAT?


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 15, 2008)

reed said:


> nixgeek & Giaguara............................
> 
> How do you do THAT?



How do we do what?  The embedded pictures?  I thought we discussed that a few weeks ago...


----------



## Greg_Reez (Sep 15, 2008)

And back to pic association..... broken Windows....


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 15, 2008)

Or how to do technically? VNC from a MacBook to Mac Pro, then VNC from that to a Vista VM hosted in it in Fusion, then RDP from Mac Pro to the same Vista and then... 






(reed, use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but without the spaces)
If you need space for hosting your images you could always use free services like flickr, opera, picasa etc.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Greg_Reez (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## reed (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## reed (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll have extra bacterium with chicken please. I suppose anchovies are off the menu?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Satcomer (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Sep 29, 2008)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 30, 2008)

(That's very good VirtualTracy).


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## reed (Oct 1, 2008)

gull


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 1, 2008)

Giagura, those are our favourite birds ... we saw them on the cliffs of _Staffa_ and it was wonderful!






I didn't have a very good camera back then unfortunately,  but at least I've got pictures of the brilliant experience


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ynys Seiriol (Puffin Island), Wales


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought there were puffins only in Skelligs. 

Back to that last pic and associating it with...


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 4, 2008)

VT: on your picture the lowest needle point appears to be acupuncture St36 (the stomach meridian), apparently good for poor circulation. The eyeball needle could be termed an ashi point (i.e. not on a normal meridian), and would certainly result in a lawsuit.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 4, 2008)

That's interesting to know.  I always feel I could benefit from acupuncture, maybe one day ...

I once had a small blister on my eye that required puncturing.  The specialist said he administered at least 30 small punctures to the surface of my eye ... eye didn't feel a thing, thankfully


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know what's going on with the images you post, g/re/p, so I'll have go with the prior image ..... ??


----------



## reed (Oct 15, 2008)

[/attach]


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## reed (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 22, 2008)

...


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## reed (Oct 23, 2008)

Captain.....

  After such an image how could I possibly show my mouth watering and remain normal on this thread? No chipper in my neck of the woods. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Oct 23, 2008)

Apologies (not ) I posted that just as I was heading out for lunch, and it was kinda on my mind.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 23, 2008)

While we're at it


----------



## reed (Oct 23, 2008)

Was it fresh (off the boat fish) "in your mind "Capt? Like in Stromness or Stornaway?  The pizza looks good too but I'm heading to the airport for the Hebrides. It has to be in a newspaper. SIGH!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Giaguara (Oct 23, 2008)

Mmm chinotto.... <3





(and the recipe)


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Oct 24, 2008)

*To dip your donuts with...*


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## ora (Oct 24, 2008)

The pure concentrated evil of American Cheese!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 25, 2008)

Err..... animation characters


----------



## chevy (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Giaguara (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Satcomer (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Nov 15, 2008)

...


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 15, 2008)

Those past 2 are both 404 so continuing from the one before


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## nixgeek (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Nov 27, 2008)

...


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Giaguara (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Nov 28, 2008)

...


----------



## VirtualTracy (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## g/re/p (Nov 28, 2008)

...


----------



## pds (Mar 16, 2009)

...


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 16, 2009)

*A lion's share*


----------



## pds (Mar 16, 2009)

..


----------



## ora (Mar 26, 2009)

(is this bbloke??  )


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 26, 2009)

ora said:


> (is this bbloke??  )



LOL!  I was just thinking the same thing.


Anyway....


----------



## ora (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## g/re/p (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## pds (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## g/re/p (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## ora (Mar 26, 2009)

LOLcat iz inkarzerated!


----------



## bbloke (Mar 26, 2009)

ora and nixgeek: What is the world coming to if you can't even do a bit of nude skateboarding without others sneaking photographs?


----------



## pds (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## bbloke (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## ora (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Giaguara (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## g/re/p (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## g/re/p (Apr 19, 2009)

"I can haz knue suuper sekrit kat scanR??"


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Giaguara (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Satcomer (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## g/re/p (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## Satcomer (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## g/re/p (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Mikuro (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Satcomer (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## g/re/p (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## g/re/p (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## g/re/p (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Giaguara (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Satcomer (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## pds (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## g/re/p (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Giaguara (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Satcomer (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Giaguara (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## g/re/p (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Satcomer (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Giaguara (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Satcomer (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Satcomer (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## g/re/p (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Giaguara (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## g/re/p (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Giaguara (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## g/re/p (Jan 3, 2012)

Giaguara said:


>


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## g/re/p (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Giaguara (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## g/re/p (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## g/re/p (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Giaguara (Feb 28, 2012)

A pig in the blanket


----------



## g/re/p (Mar 25, 2012)

that little pig is soooooooooo  cute!!!!!!


----------



## g/re/p (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Giaguara (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## g/re/p (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Giaguara (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Satcomer (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Giaguara (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Satcomer (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## g/re/p (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Giaguara (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Satcomer (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Doctor X (Sep 18, 2012)

_Hint_: 






--J. "I Want to Smell the Spaghetti!" D.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 4, 2012)

View attachment 8333

Hint: 
View attachment 8334


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## g/re/p (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Giaguara (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Giaguara (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Satcomer (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## g/re/p (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Satcomer (May 25, 2013)




----------



## g/re/p (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Giaguara (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Satcomer (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## g/re/p (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Giaguara (Oct 17, 2013)

I was actually visualizing a picture of Anthony Bourdain eating that jamon iberico, but couldn't google fu a picture of that. So imagine Bourdain drool at that and then eat that very slowly with some Enigma as the background music...


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Giaguara (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Satcomer (Nov 9, 2013)

The chupacabra


----------



## g/re/p (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## g/re/p (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Satcomer (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Giaguara (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## g/re/p (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Satcomer (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## g/re/p (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Satcomer (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## g/re/p (Feb 12, 2014)

Pic of the rare big-eared WEASEL.........


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Satcomer (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Giaguara (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## g/re/p (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Satcomer (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Giaguara (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Satcomer (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Giaguara (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Satcomer (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Giaguara (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## g/re/p (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Giaguara (Oct 21, 2014)

That's so hard to top though... I love minions and (Thai) bananas.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## pds (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Giaguara (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Satcomer (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## pds (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Arden (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Giaguara (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Satcomer (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## jbarley (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Satcomer (Apr 12, 2015)




----------

